# ready mash?



## ex racer rider (3 September 2011)

Hiya. I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with it and what they thought of it. Also as im not very well versed on it I understand it a type of mash and its good for putting weight on but is it simillar to sugar beet? Are there different brands/types?


----------



## Holly Hocks (4 September 2011)

Hi

PM'd you a reply.
It's a complete feed that you soak for 5 mins before you feed to them as it softens and bulks up. Nothing like sugarbeet.


----------



## rambling (4 September 2011)

Yes , I have used it as a complete feed for a horse on box rest following  an injury. It has some oats scattered through it and has limestone flour added to make up for the lack of calcium, there may well be some salt and mollasses too , I can't remember . 

Made up with boiling water like a normal bran mash it smells lovely but my horse never hunted or had bran mashes so didn't rate it as much as some humans do .

Because the Phosphorous/Calcium ratio is balanced its a useful falsefeed and presumably leaves their tummies feeling full.

I can't imagine it would be much good for building up a horse , Alfa beet/Alfa oil or Blue chip would be better or Equijewel or Ricebran if its just to put on weight.


----------



## appylass (4 September 2011)

There are three types of Ready Mash, the original is broadly similar to cool mix, then there's Extra which is higher calorie; I've used this successflly for weight gain. Lastly there is Ready Fibre Mash which is basically Soya Bran, I've used this as an alternative to sugar beet.


----------



## teamsarazara (4 September 2011)

I don't think its amazing for putting on weight tbh.. girl at my yard uses it and her horses are average weight and she feeds quite alot. Other feeding that would be better for putting on weight and probably cheaper!


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 September 2011)

Its great for oldies.  Our donkey has very few teeth and a couple of years ago dropped a lot of weight because he just wasn't interested in food.  I tried him on the basic Ready Mash and he loves it, he has put on weight and came out of last winter with all the bad weather looking really good.


----------



## Mince Pie (4 September 2011)

Depends on which mash you use, if you search my posts you will see my 'before' and 'after' pics of my ex racer after she was on it for a month. I think it is a fantastic feed and would definitely recommend - R&B's customer service is fabulous as well, to the extent where they took several bags of feed to Hickstead for me when my feed merchant ran out.


----------



## ex racer rider (4 September 2011)

I am deffo going to try it, my current feed will probs last another 2+ weeks. What would you feed it with or just on its own? And how much for a 16Hh tb mare?


----------



## Oldenburg (5 September 2011)

We use it for are old girl she is 32!! Its keeping her going as she has hardly any teeth brilliant stuff!!


----------



## ex racer rider (5 September 2011)

Hiya, do you all use it on its own or with chaff, oats, or anything else?


----------



## ex racer rider (5 September 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Mince Pie (5 September 2011)

I fed it with alpha a oil


----------



## ex racer rider (6 September 2011)

Thanks! Everyone has been sooo hekpfull, I will take piccys of before and after and start a thread at a later date. If any feed merchants in my area can find it


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 September 2011)

If you are having trouble getting it it is made about 2 miles from me.  I will try and find a phone number for you to give them a ring (I don't phone I just call and collect a bag).  They are really helpful and I am sure will help you find some local to you.

Ets.  Here you are, hopefully there is a stockist local to you.

http://www.rowenbarbary.co.uk/


----------



## ex racer rider (6 September 2011)

Farmway stock it I think but thats about 30+ miles away and another quite local feed merchants are listed as stockists but I called them and they had never heard of it! So I gave him the name and he said he would look into it so hopefully I will poss be able to get it


----------

